# Kill all running apps with a double click



## bbalegere (Feb 8, 2009)

I have created a batch file which determines all the process started by the user and terminates all these processes.
It kills only the processes started by the user.These processes includes tray applications and background applications.

Using this batch file you can free up lots of RAM before starting any memory intensive application like Games or Video Encoders.You don’t have terminate each and every application to free up RAM.

This batch file works with both Windows XP and Windows Vista.

NOTE:This batch file cannot kill protected applications like that of Anti-Virus and Firewall

SCREENSHOTS
Windows XP

*bharatbalegere.googlepages.com/killpicxp.JPG

Windows Vista

*bharatbalegere.googlepages.com/killpicvista.jpg

More info and download link here
*agnipulse.com/2009/02/kill-all-running-apps-with-a-double-click/


----------



## chesss (Feb 11, 2009)

Good work dude!
You can score extra points my making another batch file that restores all closed applications!

Also I think AMD's fusion app does something similar...closing applications before starting  a fps thing..


----------



## loverboy25 (Aug 31, 2009)

relly good,i vl try it....is there any disadvantage ofmthis....


----------



## cyberxtremer (Sep 1, 2009)

Let me test this on my VMWAre


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Good trick........will come handy


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 22, 2009)

Really Good Work buddy.....!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2009)

@bbalegere
OMG! Thank u very much! its of gr8 use to me..Thank u...Really quite handy batch file..
@spammer(how782685)
Well, this time i gonna thank u(ur spam action), for making this thread come in front page/in my view..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 22, 2009)

So many spummers. Fu(k.!


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 15, 2010)

Really great work!!!!!
helped get my RAM usage down to 50% (its mostly above 80%)


----------



## neonlight (Mar 20, 2010)

chesss said:


> Good work dude!
> You can score extra points my making another batch file that restores all closed applications!
> 
> Also I think AMD's fusion app does something similar...closing applications before starting  a fps thing..




lol  ...  if  he  does  that  i  guess  then  that  batch  file  be  a  hell  of  a file.


----------

